# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Which old character would you like to return?

## tammyy2j

Kelly Windsor recently returned after a five year absence and Cathy will also return for Seth's funeral but who else would you like to see return to Emmerdale.

I would say Kim Tate or Tina Dingle

----------


## eastenderfan_91

if she hadn't have died i would want tricia to come back

----------


## kayla05

Kim Tate for definate! she was the biggest b***h going!!

----------


## kirsty_g

> if she hadn't have died i would want tricia to come back


and me

----------


## kirsty_g

also i would like charity to come back

----------


## Jemma

Yeah I agree I would want Charity to come back!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Kim Tate without a doubt!   :Cheer:   She'd push Sadie King's nose right out of place!   :Lol:

----------


## kayla05

I would also like to see Charity come back along with Kim, Charity was great aswell, Kim would show Sadie who's boss!

----------


## Chris_2k11

It'd be funny if Mandy came back, but not forever! She gets annoying after a while!

----------


## kayla05

I liked Mandy when she was married to paddy, but when she came back when he was married to Emily i went off her!

----------


## xxxxxx

those kids marlon looked after

----------


## xCharliex

The one and only Claire King (Kim Tate) she was and still is by far the best soap character ever! I loved Kim Tate, she was class, Claire is such a fab actress as well

----------


## Kaydie

Id like to see Charity back in the dales, Does she even know Debbie has had a baby?  :Ponder:

----------


## Abi

Yeah, i'd want Charity back as well.....

does she know about Debbie? hmmm, i dont think so... not so sure about that one

----------


## luna_lovegood

Charity was ace, I hope she returns one day.

I'd also like to see Kim Tate again.

----------


## luna_lovegood

It would also be interesting if Lady Tara came back, anyone remember her?

----------


## kayla05

Yeah i remeber her, she had an affair with Sean Reynolds!

----------


## luna_lovegood

> Yeah i remeber her, she had an affair with Sean Reynolds!


That was good storyline. I liked it when Angie Reynolds chucked a pint over her in the Woolpack and even though it was completely packed no one volunteered to be a witness if she went to the police because they all hated Tara.   :Lol:

----------


## feelingyellow

> Yeah, i'd want Charity back as well.....
> 
> does she know about Debbie? hmmm, i dont think so... not so sure about that one


nope, zak said the other day to tom that debbie didn't want to tell her.

----------


## feelingyellow

> those kids marlon looked after


awww yeh, them, they were so sweet, marlon trying to handle them was well funny.

----------


## alan45

I would love to see Kim Tate back to take on the ridiculous SADie King. Hopefully the producers will think of a way back for her.  I would also like to see Charity Dingle return as she was ten times the actor Patsy Kensit is.

----------


## Trinity

Yes for Charity, definitely.  I am struggling to see any definition between Sadie and Kim - as far as I am concerned Patsy could be playing Kim!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

i would love Kim tate to return! The scenes between her and Sadie would be great and would definatly be enough to make me a regular viewer again which i am not at the moment!

----------

